# Slovaks score late, win 4-3



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

What a game today !

Just FYI:
Number of registered hockey players
Canada - 574,125
Slovakia - 12,375


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

IT WAS FIXED ! ;-)

Congrats to the Slovak team and Martin….

You do realize you've just p/o'd a lot of DVR types, eh..
(my sports guy's wandering around like he got wacked inthe head by the goalie's blocker….;-{


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yea it was a great game, over took canada and now there on there way further up…congrats to a wonderful team…......



 it out…


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Martin,
Yeah, but how many of each country are still in North America playing for teams still in the playoffs?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Congratulations, Martin. I bet you're proud.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome game! I work with a few Slovaks and they were beside themselves. A well earned win.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

doh


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Now I know why Martin did not reply to my email! LOL


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

World Hockey Championships

Quarter-finals

At Helsinki

Slovakia 4 Canada 3

Finland 3 U.S. 2

At Stockholm

Russia 5 Norway 2

Sweden vs. Czech Republic, 2:15 p.m.

-


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

May the best team win.


----------

